# Oneida Supercell Dust Collector Review



## talllogic (Jun 10, 2015)

I have semi-recently purchased and installed the Oneida Supercell, noticed that there isn't much centralized information or reviews about the product, and wanted to let those interested know what I have discovered since owning it.

The Supercell is exactly what Oneida claims: a very high pressure dust collector with moderate amounts of airflow. It is better to think of this product as the world's highest flowing dust extractor rather than a moderate flowing dust collector. The point, of course, is to allow you to use this dust extractor with relatively larger tools - like floor standing bandsaws, jointers, and planers.

Oneida says this and it's true: if the largest port on any tool you own is a single port of less than 5" in diameter, it will work for you. What they don't make explicit is that the benefit for tools with 4"+ ports is limited. A reasonably-well ducted 2hp two-stage dust collector will work as well, or better, in those cases. The performance difference will be minimal. For what it's worth, the Supercell is entirely adequate for my 10" combination jointer/planer (Hammer A3-26). Tools with smaller ports will see greater benefits. My miter saw, router table, and oscillating sander all have ports of 2.5" or less and the improvement is easily noticeable.

*Pros:*
The high static pressure means that restrictive ducting systems - be it from long runs, too many kinks, too much flexible tubing, or smaller tubing and ports - are less of an issue. Oneida says not an issue at all, but that is an overstatement. I'd call the Supercell "forgiving" when it comes to sub-optimal duct setups, not immune.

It's compact. I have the smallest model with a 14 gallon tub and I was really surprised just how compact this thing is. I have a small shop of about 150 square feet and it is an awkward 'L' shape. Any time a tool takes up less room, I am thrilled!

Assembly and setup was straightforward. The directions are well written and every part is labeled. After unpacking everything I noticed one small hardware pack (a few washers and nuts) was missing. An email to Oneida had the part in the mail, to me, the same day.

Fit and finish are excellent. The steel was surprisingly heavy gauge. The paint or powder coating shows no blemishes, All the edges were deburred and smoothed. I upgraded from a single stage Jet dust collector and the difference in construction is unmistakable.

HEPA filtration! My shop is in my house and even if that were not the case, I am in my shop. At this point most wood workers are savvy enough to know it is the finest particles that do the most damage and we all need to move beyond filter bags. So for my and my family's health, this was a must have.

The reversing airflow cleaning bar thingy. What a great idea! The easier tasks are the more likely we are to perform them regularly and it does not get a whole lot easier than this. Operating a simple lever reverses the air flow and blows the fine dust out of the filter and down into the tub. No paddle that might damage the filter and no air compressor hose and nozzle needed to blow it out.

The design of the unit places the motors and fans past the filter. This means that it is impossible for debris traveling through the system to impact the spinning blades. No concerns about a bit of metal hitting an impeller and causing damage or a spark.

*Cons:*
It is simply expensive. $2500+ for a dust collector is a major purchase. That amount of money can buy a lot of nice hardwood.

It is loud. It sounds like a large shop-vac. The sound insulation foam under the black hood helps reduce the highest frequencies, but it only does so much. Another source of noise is the air rushing through smaller ports. You will absolutely need hearing protection with this product unless you are able to isolate it in another room or closet.

It produces a noticeable amount of heat. I'm not worried anything is going to burn down, but if your space is not air conditioned and you are working in warmer months, it is not going to help matters.

*Of note:*
Oneida claims this is a two stage system. I think it is not, strictly speaking, two stages. Yes, it does have a cyclone separator, but all the dust eventually needs to find its way into a single bin. I like to think of it as stage-and-a-half. It does make for a smaller foot print.

This is most assuredly a one tool at a time dust solution. Oneida claims you can open up to three 2.5" or smaller ports, but if you do, you are giving up all the advantages this product offers. You definitely need gates on your dust collection setup.

The three motors are universal motors, not induction. This explains the higher noise, heat, and static pressure. Oneida estimates a motor lifespan of "1100 to 1200 hours" according to a representative I spoke to. The motors are user-replaceable. The video on Oneida's YouTube channel makes it look simple enough. A set of three new motors cost $280 as of this post.

The universal motors do have a continuous duty cycle.

All the cabling is a little awkward. You can see some of it in the picture. Considering this is such an expensive price point, a few cable clip points would have been a nice design feature.

*Sound levels, expanded:*
The official line from Oneida is 80 decibels, measured 10 feet away. A few points:
1. It is worth noting that the decibel scale is logarithmic and every 3dB represents double the volume, so a dust collector rated at 77dB doesn’t look much better on paper, but represents a huge difference, experientially.
2. I do not know if 10 feet is a standard distance when measuring dust collectors' volume, but audio speakers are measured for sensitivity from 1 meter or about 3.3 feet away. This will, obviously, impact the results.
3. I do not know if Oneida weighted the sound levels for human hearing. The motors of the Supercell are higher pitched than most other dust collectors and, in my opinion, are less comfortable to listen to. Subjectively, I would say that it "sounds louder" than another 80dB dust collector using a high volume / low pressure induction motor and impeller.

*On universal motors:*
Oneida claims each of their three motors is rated to consume 1300w. This means that the super cell draws 3900w or approximately 5.2hp (3900 / 745.7). While on its face calling the Supercell a 5hp system seems reasonable, it ignores the inefficiency of universal motors.

I do not know the specifics of the motors used in the supercell, but a good guess for smaller universal motors is 30%. For comparison, single phase induction motors often achieve 60-65% efficiency. This means that the ~5hp supercell will deliver similar usable power to a 2 to 3hp induction based dust collector.

The advantages of the universal motors are smaller size, lighter weight, and higher speeds. This is what allows the Supercell to achieve such high static pressures.

*Regarding the need for pressure rated flexible hose:*
Oneida pushes the idea that ultra-stiff pressure rated hose is necessary with the Supercell and even warns against injury if lesser stuff is used. To put it generously, this is an overstatement of the facts. Yes, the Supercell operates at higher pressures than most dust collectors and, yes, that will cause flexible hose to accordion more severely. However, if you are careful to not “dead-head” a section of hose - that is completely seal off the intake - it’s not really an issue. I have a five foot section of the cheapest 4” flex hose available on Amazon connecting my bandsaw to my hard duct and it is a non issue. The most dramatic event has been the 3 feet of 2.5” flex hose connecting the miter saw. This port gets reduced to 1.5” at the tool. The hose compresses significantly, but not with enough force to move the blade head along its glide.

The pressure rated hose is so stiff that it is better treated as a replacement for rigid duct rather than a stand in for the truly flexible stuff.

I hope all this helps someone.
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info, good write up.

I recently purchased a DC (Dust Rite @ 1250 CMF, 1.5 HP) I know that is with out any duct connected. I did mount the unit, but have not used it yet. I just ordered the Dust Deputy (Oneida) and the duck work, should arrive early next week. I did aqquire a couple fiber barrels with locking rings, about 20 gallons. I only have a one man shop so I think this will work fine for me. At some point I need to add a air cleaner or 2. A little bit at a time.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

A reasoned review, well done! While I'm not in the market there's little doubt this is useful information. Even though I'm not shopping I found it interesting. Thanks much!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Have had my Supercell for 2 years and totally agree with your review. I will add two other thoughts that you've touched on. In a small shop, the compact size is major plus. But, in addition, the Supercell working so well with small ported tools means I don't need a separate dust extractor/shop vac consuming precious space. Also, not needing to purchase dust extractor helps negate the cost of the Supercell.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

Great review. Nicely done. I’ve had a Supercell for coming up on a year now. It’s a phenomenal piece of kit. Use it the way it’s intended to be used and I don’t think there’s anything better or more versatile available! My one-man 425sq ft shop uses no tools with greater than 4” dust ports, and many of my tools are 2.5” ports. I won’t recap most of what was said above as I agree with it and it doesn’t need repeating. Some notes for emphasis…

I agree that the included rigid flex is a bit of a bear to move about, but I coiled mine up in the overhead and find it easy enough to move about when I need to (which isn’t all that often). Based on what Matt said, I’m inclined to get a section of lighter weight flex and give it a go. I used 4” S&D pipe, and sealed all the joints with foil tape, with great results. I use this DC for everything from large chip producing jointer and planer, all the way down to fine dust producing spindle and belt sanders, and the Supercell does a really solid job with all of it. I use aluminum blast gates, which aren’t known for a solid, leak free seal, but they work just fine here! All my gates are controlled by GRIT Automation controllers, and I have to set a delay on the DC start because there’s simply no way the gates will open automatically with the Supercell on…there’s waaaayyy too much static pressure, even with a 4” gate still open. We’re just finishing up a record summer with more days over 110° than ever before. My shop is not conditioned, other than vent fans. I did not notice an increase in temp from the Supercell, but it does blow hot air to be sure…I‘m actually looking forward to that this winter!

The Supercell does exactly what I want of it, and I wouldn’t trade it. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like my Supercell, especially after having tried just about everything else out there first. I did a review on it - guess they're in the "Articles" section now. On the heat, my mini-split keeps up, just barely. In the winter the mini-split doesn't have to run as much since the Supercell makes enough heat to keep the shop warm. +1 on compact size and being able to use it as a shop vac as well. I haven't had any problems with the vacuum motors, going on 1-1/2 years. I haven't looked at the filter to see how it looks either.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmmm. Universal motors. Bummer. 
Big low pressure works for jointers and planers, but I am leaning to higher pressure for things like a band saw where you can get close to the blade. Same for my ideas on table saw collection. Even my belt and disk sander have very small ports so high pressure would be better. They seem to be thinking.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

Universal motors mean they can be easily replaced though. And the high pressure is amazing. I didn’t know how great it is until I forgot to turn it on using a sander (pre-automation)…fines everywhere.…


----------



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

RyanGi said:


> All my gates are controlled by GRIT Automation controllers, and I have to set a delay on the DC start because there’s simply no way the gates will open automatically with the Supercell on…there’s waaaayyy too much static pressure, even with a 4” gate still open.


Question: did you already have the GRIT gates? Couldn't tell if that was 4 or 5 inch duct. I'm seriously considering buying the supercell, don't currently have anything ducted (portable DC), but would like to install duct and like the idea of automated gates. Oneida says IVAC is working with them, did you have any issues? They said has something to do with magnetic start on supercell, has to be compatible. Thanks


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I had IVAC and unfortunately it did not work with the Supercell. At some point I will get the GRIT gates and figure out a way to start/stop the Supercell when powering on my tools. I'm also looking to re-size my main line to 5" rather than 4" since I want to put an overarm guard DC on the table saw and right now the 2-1/2 won't pull much with the 4" open at the same time. There are some good Oneida youtube videos if you want to fall down a rabbit hole.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

BamaCummins said:


> Question: did you already have the GRIT gates? Couldn't tell if that was 4 or 5 inch duct.


I did not. In fact I was using plastic gates when I first set the new DC up. That’s 4” S&D pipe, which is pretty much optimal for the SuperCell. It’s the correct diameter to take best advantage of the high static pressure (Oneida doesn’t recommend the SuperCell for tools with dust ports greater than 4”, lest you see a dramatic decrease in extraction capability. YMMV) S&D pipe is cheap and readily available at the home store, and the elbows and T’s are _exceptionally_ cheap compared to other ducting options. With the high static pressure, you don’t need long sweep elbows, which means the whole system ends up being more compact. I simply press fit all my joints and used proper aluminum duct tape to seal them. I used plastic hanger tape to secure the pipe against the walls, and made a couple plywood brackets to hold the pipe secure in one spot where I was really hanging a branch line out the into the middle of the shop. The other nice thing about staying with S&D is that there are a myriad of plumbing adapters available to change sizes. I used a rubber 4”-2 1/2” (I think…) adapter to come off an S&D female-female coupler to neck down at a couple tools. The large end of the adapter slips inside the S&D female-female and the 2.5” vacuum hose fits on the other end. When the DC is on, the rubber adapter is sucked into the female-female S&D adapter and seals very nicely against a molding ridge. Works great! Still used tape….

The GRIT system…wow…what a game changer. You do need to use the standard aluminum gates, which isn‘t a big deal if you’re building the system from the ground up. The system works perfectly with the SuperCell. It’s got a mag switch module especially for that. It’s an investment, to be sure, but it‘s such a convenience factor that I couldn’t imagine going to back to manually working gates. My shop‘s DC is broken into three branches, so each tool, effectively, needs two gates to be in the correct orientation to be exhausted. As an example; the router table (which is in the table saw extension) needs to have the Table Saw Branch gate open, as well as the Router Table gate. The spindle sander needs to have the Bench Tools Branch gate open, and the Sanders gate open. The router table is less than 3 feet from the spindle sander, but to manually close the Router Table gate, the Table Saw Branch gate, then open the Bench Tools Branch gate and the Sanders gate is probably a path of about 30 feet…and 4 gates that aren’t necessarily out in the wide open to access. Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, but a bit of a pain of you’re going back and forth from the router table to the sander to clean up template work or something. Now, I just turn on and turn off the tools and don’t think about it.

And that’s just gate/tool controls…I’ve got my shop air cleaners integrated into the system as well. They automatically come on when the GRIT air cleaner trigger module senses a rise in particulate level, then turn back off when the level falls. But, I also have them set to come on any time I‘m using any of my sanding tools (I have a Flat Master Sander, a spindle sander, and a two inch vacuum line for hand sanders and CNC all plugged into the GRIT system independently). Since these tools all generate fines no mater how good your extraction is, it’s nice to get ahead of it with the air cleaners!

I also appreciate how the GRIT gates are low voltage. With a low voltage port available on each tool trigger, you don’t need any more outlets than you’re already using currently for your tools. And, to a degree, the gates can be piggybacked to limit the length of wire pulls you need to make. I just spin the low voltage wire around my S&D pipe to get from trigger to gate. Easy and out of the way. 

Anyway, I won’t go on, but I certainly think the SuperCell/GRIT combination is a revolution in small shop dust collection. Assuming the SuperCell is the right DC for your tool sizes…otherwise, GRIT will integrate with pretty much any other DC too!

Hope this helps!


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice review. I am thinking that this rig would be better for my shop than a Clear View.


----------



## BamaCummins (Aug 10, 2008)

RyanGi said:


> I did not. In fact I was using plastic gates when I first set the new DC up. That’s 4” S&D pipe, which is pretty much optimal for the SuperCell. It’s the correct diameter to take best advantage of the high static pressure (Oneida doesn’t recommend the SuperCell for tools with dust ports greater than 4”, lest you see a dramatic decrease in extraction capability. YMMV) S&D pipe is cheap and readily available at the home store, and the elbows and T’s are _exceptionally_ cheap compared to other ducting options. With the high static pressure, you don’t need long sweep elbows, which means the whole system ends up being more compact. I simply press fit all my joints and used proper aluminum duct tape to seal them. I used plastic hanger tape to secure the pipe against the walls, and made a couple plywood brackets to hold the pipe secure in one spot where I was really hanging a branch line out the into the middle of the shop. The other nice thing about staying with S&D is that there are a myriad of plumbing adapters available to change sizes. I used a rubber 4”-2 1/2” (I think…) adapter to come off an S&D female-female coupler to neck down at a couple tools. The large end of the adapter slips inside the S&D female-female and the 2.5” vacuum hose fits on the other end. When the DC is on, the rubber adapter is sucked into the female-female S&D adapter and seals very nicely against a molding ridge. Works great! Still used tape….
> 
> The GRIT system…wow…what a game changer. You do need to use the standard aluminum gates, which isn‘t a big deal if you’re building the system from the ground up. The system works perfectly with the SuperCell. It’s got a mag switch module especially for that. It’s an investment, to be sure, but it‘s such a convenience factor that I couldn’t imagine going to back to manually working gates. My shop‘s DC is broken into three branches, so each tool, effectively, needs two gates to be in the correct orientation to be exhausted. As an example; the router table (which is in the table saw extension) needs to have the Table Saw Branch gate open, as well as the Router Table gate. The spindle sander needs to have the Bench Tools Branch gate open, and the Sanders gate open. The router table is less than 3 feet from the spindle sander, but to manually close the Router Table gate, the Table Saw Branch gate, then open the Bench Tools Branch gate and the Sanders gate is probably a path of about 30 feet…and 4 gates that aren’t necessarily out in the wide open to access. Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, but a bit of a pain of you’re going back and forth from the router table to the sander to clean up template work or something. Now, I just turn on and turn off the tools and don’t think about it.
> 
> ...


I reviewed your video again, but couldn't find. What blast gates did you use? If I start from scratch, likely 6 gates at most for my smaller shop and tools, which I could add the GRIT controllers later if I wanted. Thanks, great review and help.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

Any of the generic aluminum gates will work. I used a couple different types of Amazon, but I think the powertec gates were most stable.


----------

